# "Fright Night"



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

Does anyone have an mp3 or know where I can get an mp3 of the song "Fright Night" by J. Geils Band? It's from the horror film of the same name from the '80s.

The song is not listed in J. Geils' discography and the only soundtrack I can find is an LP (not sure if it was ever pressed to CD) and the quality is kinda lacking. This may be due to the fact that it's from the '80s alone, I'm not sure. I've tried enhancing it in Sound Forge and even tried mapping a new loop to it with Acid Pro but it still just doesn't sound right.

If any of you have any leads let me know. . .thanks!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I tried finding it in a music sharing blog, but the only ones who had it listed the files had expired.

I found a file here, but it sucks too:

http://www.xmoppet.org/bytes/bytes.html


----------



## Guywiththegun (Aug 10, 2005)

I have this. Perfect quality. But I'm at work right now . . I'll post a rapidshare link later.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks. I'd like to hear it in better qaulity.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

How about this one?

http://www.4shared.com/file/23988245/e77e4896/j_geils_band_-_Fright_Night.html


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That's better. Thanks.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

A smidgeon better, yes, anyone happen to have it in 192kps or better? Guywiththegun - did you post a file yet?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

How about this one?

Clicky


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

Forgive me, hopefully this posts correctly. . .but yes! Thank you, Dinosaur1972! That's perfect.


----------



## Guywiththegun (Aug 10, 2005)

Glad you got it . . I could have sworn I had it but I couldn't find it!

Sorry.

Thanks Dinosaur.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Dinosaur,
Can you repost your link? The first one isn't working. Thanks.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd actually go with the second link, Halloweiner, it's much better.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Halloweiner ... check your private messages.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Got it. Thanks Dinosaur.

Love that house in your avatar Dinosaur. Is that a house near you, or from a movie?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

*my avatar*

I got it from here ... the artwork is pretty cool.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Ah. I was going to ask that, but the size that it is it was hard to tell if it is a photo or a painting. That must be where I've seen it. I'm a member of his mailing list there. Thanks.

Dave


----------

